# Receiver volume problem



## Jet978 (Sep 24, 2014)

I have an Onkyo TX-NR709 receiver. I'm having a problem with the volume. The sound when people are speaking is very low. The background sound ( explosions, birds chirping, waves crashing, etc. ) is very high. It's probably an easy fix. I'm sure it's a setting that I overlooked. I've tried updating the firmware and a factory reset with out any change. Any suggestions...


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Jet-welcome to TSF.

In movies and TV most of the dialog is handled by the center channel. Check the wire going to the center speaker. Exchange the speaker with a known good one. Check the setting in the menu. It should allow adjustment of the level. Run the test tone and adjust the levels so they're even. 

Try to eliminate one component at a time. Good luck.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

I agree with yustr. Look through the receiver settings, and try turning up the center channel.

Does that receiver have auto level setup, with the little pyramid microphone? I've found they get you pretty close to good in the average room.


----------



## Jet978 (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I'll give it a shot


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

First and foremost, verify the configuration. Typical options are speaker size, distance, and volume. As for individual speaker volume, each speaker should be adjusted so that the test tone sounds the same at a central location (ie: primary listening position).

Depending on your speakers, you may try swapping the center speaker with a different speaker, just to rule out a speaker issue.

Also, the source can affect sound quality/levels. A true surround source, such as a DVD movie (assuming everything is properly connected to take advantage of digital surround signals) will have good audio levels. 

Problems typically arise when using a stereo source and allowing the AVR to create surround sound.


----------

